
A tool to help you write more, focus and edit the clutter - sanesan1
https://shosho.co/
======
sanesan1
Hey, we've been working on this tool to help you write mode and better and
launched recently in Beta. We are looking for feedback on product usability
and usefulness. Also, early testers that could help us understand it better.

Shosho is a web based editor where you can write, edit and share your stories.
It will help you highlight buzzwords, cliches, complex words, redundancy,
passive voice, adverbs, wordiness, etc.

The goal is to create a hub for all your writing, editing and collaboration

------
masonic
You might want to clean up the grammatical errors on your landing page.

